# Windows 8 schneller oder langsamer?



## ttz (21. November 2012)

Was für Vorteile hat Win 8 ?
Ist es schneller/langsamer, ressourcen(=Speicherplatz)verbrauchender/sparsamer?
Mich würde das Upgrade nichts kosten. Die Kacheln finde ich unpassend für Maus/Tastaturarbeit.


----------



## Worrel (21. November 2012)

Der Systemstart geht auf jeden Fall zügiger.
Und es ist schneller als Vista, was ich vorher hatte.

Die Kacheln sind im Alltagsbetrieb nahezu völlig uninteressant.
Letztendlich hat man 10-20 Kachel Anwendungen, von denen man einige ausblendet, die man eh nie braucht - der Rest sind stinknormale Verknüpfungen wie im Startmenü auch. Genau genommen ist die Kacheloberfläche ja auch nur eine gefilterte Startmenü Ansicht (Der Ordner heißt ja auch immer noch "Startmenü". 

Ebenso ist der Startbutton eigentlich noch vorhanden: Wenn man mit der Maus in die linke untere Ecke zieht und klickt, kommt die Kacheloberfläche. Wenn man jetzt zb "media player"+ Enter tippt, startet genau wie im bisherigen Startmenü der WMP.

Lediglich die Verschachtelung mit aufklappenden Unterordnern gibt's dort nicht mehr. Die Unterordner hab ich aber seit der Einführung des Suchfeldes in Vista eh nicht mehr genutzt.


Auch prima: daß nach der Installation nur ein einziger Treiber nachinstalliert werden musste (dummerweise ausgerechnet der für mein Internet über Fritzbox + USB, der dann auch noch nicht mal mit kompatibler Win 8 Installationsroutine vorliegt...)


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2012)

Ein frisch installiertes Windows 7 startet auch zügiger, als ein Windows 7 was bereits einige Jahre alt ist. 

Mit solchen Äußerungen wäre ich immer vorsichtig. Vorsichtig desshalb, weil es eben normal ist. Davon ab, ein Kumpel hat Windows 8 auf einem alten Laptop installiert und meinte, das System fühle sich wirklich schnell an. Schneller als ein frisches Windows 7, was er vorher hatte.

Trotzdem würde ich mir bereits im Vorfeld Gedanken über meine Geräte und die damit verbundene Treiberfrage machen. Ich würde die Treiber *vor* einer Installation zusammensuchen und schauen, ob es hier angepasste Windows 8 Treiber gibt.


----------



## Worrel (21. November 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ein frisch installiertes Windows 7 startet auch zügiger, als ein Windows 7 was bereits einige Jahre alt ist.


Das habe ich gedanklich auch berücksichtigt: Win 8 startet auch deutlich schneller als ein frisch installiertes Vista.



> Trotzdem würde ich mir bereits im Vorfeld Gedanken über meine Geräte und die damit verbundene Treiberfrage machen. Ich würde die Treiber *vor* einer Installation zusammensuchen und schauen, ob es hier angepasste Windows 8 Treiber gibt.


 Wenn man keine alternative Möglichkeit zur Hand hat, mal eben noch einen Treiber aus dem iNet zu saugen (zB Laptop während der Installation auf dem Desktop Rechner), ist das sicher eine gute Idee. 

btw: Der Fritzbox Treiber funktioniert, nur muß man den aus dem temporären Verzeichnis installieren, weil die Installationsroutine auf halbem Weg streikt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2012)

Es kann sein, dass manch einer wirklich fälschlicherweise win8 als Grund für den GEschwindigkeitschub hält und es in Wahrheit mit einem frischen win Vista/7 genauso schnell wäre. Aber ich habe auch von vielen gehört, so auch Worrel, die das beachtet haben und trotzdem eindeutige VOrteile von win8 merken - aber das muss nicht bei jedem PC sein. Definitiv soll es aber bei einigen Laptops, die auf Vista setzten, merkbare Vorteile bringen, die 100%ig auch bei einem frisch installierten Vista nicht so schnell gingen, zB ab wann man dann wirklich loslegen kann mit dem Arbeiten, oder die Connection-Dauer vom WLAN usw. - ich werde daher demnächst ein WIn8Upgrade für mein Notebook holen, das ganz dann noch damit verbinden, dass meine SSD aus meinem DesktopPC ins Notebook kommt (der PC kriegt ne neue, größere SSD) - und für mein Notebook-Modell ist auch bestütigt, dass allenötigen Treiber schon nativ von win8 mitgeliefert werden.


----------



## lolxd999 (22. November 2012)

Windows 8: Die Neuerungen unter der Haube - Golem.de ... die beschreiben so ziemlich alle Neuerungen (Vor+Nachteile) von Win8. Ich bin mit dem System absolut zufrieden


----------



## dth-alien (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mir vor 2 wochen meine Win 7 zerschossen. BKA Trojaner sei dank  Nun habe ich zu weihnachten Win 8 Por geschenkt bekommen. Meinem Vater sei dank  Ich habe es jetzt drauf und auf meinem Rechner startet es noch einen Tick schneller wie ein frisches Win 7. Dabei handelt es sich aber nur um ein paar Sek.


----------



## Vordack (28. Dezember 2012)

dth-alien schrieb:


> Dabei handelt es sich aber nur um ein paar Sek.



Hehe. Da der Windows Start so 15-30 Sekunden braucht wäre ich erstaunt wenn es mehr als "nur ein paar sek" wären


----------



## chbdiablo (28. Dezember 2012)

Windows 8 startet wie ne Rakete, bei meinem Laptop mit SSD dauerts ~5 Sekunden bis zum Desktop.


----------



## Vordack (28. Dezember 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Windows 8 startet wie ne Rakete, bei meinem Laptop mit SSD dauerts ~5 Sekunden bis zum Desktop.


 
Naj, mein Win 8 mit SSD brauch so 10 Sekunden ab dem POST Screen bis zum METRO Screen


----------



## golani79 (28. Dezember 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Naj, mein Win 8 mit SSD brauch so 10 Sekunden ab dem POST Screen bis zum METRO Screen


 
Lahme Ente


----------



## Vordack (28. Dezember 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Lahme Ente


 
Ich komm wenigstens bis zum Metro Screen, Du nicht


----------



## golani79 (28. Dezember 2012)

Momentan stimmt das sogar - hab auf diesem PC hier nur Win7 installiert


----------



## Crysisheld (6. Januar 2013)

Das Metro Design ist mit Maus und Keyboard genau so gut zu bedienen wie jedes andere Windows Desktop System vorher auch. Ob man jetzt auf nen Startmenü der ne Kachel klickt ist total wurscht. Ich verstehe nicht wieso alle immer Tablet System sagen - die haben einfach keinen Schimmer! 

Fakt ist, durch Windows 8 wurden die klicks die ich benötige um eine Anwendung zu starten bzw. verringert und das macht das ganze System intuitiver und schneller. Wenn jetzt jemand unbedingt meint er müsste so umständlich wie noch bei Windows XP oder Vista sein Windows bedienen - der wechselt besser nicht zu Windows8.


----------



## Worrel (6. Januar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Fakt ist, durch Windows 8 wurden die klicks die ich benötige um eine Anwendung zu starten bzw. verringert und das macht das ganze System intuitiver und schneller.


 a) Man kann bei Win95 - Win8 einstellen, daß sich alles mit einem Klick statt einem Doppelklick öffnet
 b) Ich hab meine Programmstart Icons eh in der Taskleiste, wo sie unter Win 8 genauso wie früher mit einem Klick starten
 c) Wer Programme über das Startmenü/Metro UI startet, muß dieses ja erst mal öffnen => ist also "langsamer" als jemand, der Programme direkt über TaskleistenIcons/HotKeys startet.


----------



## Crysisheld (6. Januar 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) Man kann bei Win95 - Win8 einstellen, daß sich alles mit einem Klick statt einem Doppelklick öffnet
> b) Ich hab meine Programmstart Icons eh in der Taskleiste, wo sie unter Win 8 genauso wie früher mit einem Klick starten
> c) Wer Programme über das Startmenü/Metro UI startet, muß dieses ja erst mal öffnen => ist also "langsamer" als jemand, der Programme direkt über TaskleistenIcons/HotKeys startet.


 

Ja, ich spreche jetzt aber nicht von HotKeys oder Verknüpfungen die man sich in die Taskleiste setzt, sondern von der allgemeinen Menüstruktur von Windows8 und die ist um einiges intuitiver als Windows 7 oder Vista...


----------



## chbdiablo (6. Januar 2013)

Ja, weil es gar keine "Menüs" mehr gibt 
Mein neuer Laptop hat auch Win8 und trotz Touchscreen hab ich mir den Startbutton wieder zurückgeholt und es so eingestellt, dass der Metro-Screen direkt übersprungen wird und ich auf dem Desktop lande.
Ist wohl auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Crysisheld (6. Januar 2013)

Der Metro Screen fungiert doch als Startmenü. Wenn du damals unter Windows 7 auf ein Programm zugreifen wolltest was im Startmenü stand. Machtest du folgendes: 

 - Start klicken, Programm wählen, Programm klicken. 

Du musst also vom Desktop zurück ins Startmenü. 

Bei Windows 8 kommst du automatisch in den Metro Screen Startmenü. Programm anklicken fertig. Wenn du natürlich altes gewöhnt bist, dann findest du es vielleicht nicht so gut. Aber solange du zurecht kommst passt es ja


----------



## MICHI123 (6. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mitlerweile Windows 8 und muss sagen, dass es echt gut geworden ist. 
Alle vorinstallierten Apps in der Metro Oberfläche sind so minimalistisch, dass sie zu komplett unbrauchbaren design-obejkten geworden sind... aber die sind schnell deinstalliert. Und auch die "Charms-Bar" an der rechten Seite ist komplett unnötig... 3 der 5 buttons haben nämlich im Desktop-Betrieb gar keine (!) Funktion, und trotzdem taucht der quatsch immer auf, wenn man in eine Ecke geht... aber das kann man rauspatchen. 
Der Windows Betrieb läuft wirklich schnell und einwandfrei, es gibt einige gute Verbesserungen, und booten tut das ganze super schnell. Ich kann nicht klagen


----------



## chbdiablo (6. Januar 2013)

Hab sowieso wichtigen Programme in der Taskleiste, bin da also genau so schnell wie Metro. Einmal draufklicken und fertig.
Schon allein das wechseln und managen von vielen geöffneten Programmen geht aufm Desktop meiner Meinung nach einfach viel besser als mit Metro.
Außerdem schau ich dauernd nach rechts unten zur Uhr, aber bei den ganzen Vollbildanwendungen ist die auch nie im Blick.


----------



## Lunica (2. Juni 2013)

SSDs sind schon billiger geworden und deswegen ist die Startzeitoptimierung von Windows 8 ein total uninteressantes Future.
Auch RAM ist billig, daher ist der Ressourcenverbrauch irrelevant. Microsoft hätte Windows 8 nach Windows XP bringen sollen, da hätten so Optimierungen noch Sinn ergeben.

Die Metro Obefläche finde ich für den Desktop unpassend. Ich habe auf dem Desktop aktuelle Daten/Ordner die in Arbeit sind und keine "Apps" die ich sowieso per Win-Taste oder Firefox aufrufen kann.

Windows 8 hätte man in Windows Touch 1 umbenennen sollen damit die Leute auch gleich wissen wofür es entwickelt wurde. (Touchscreens!).


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> SSDs sind schon billiger geworden und deswegen ist die Startzeitoptimierung von Windows 8 ein total uninteressantes Future.
> Auch RAM ist billig, daher ist der Ressourcenverbrauch irrelevant...
> 
> Windows 8 hätte man in Windows Touch 1 umbenennen sollen damit die Leute auch gleich wissen wofür es entwickelt wurde. (Touchscreens!).


 SSDs kosten immer noch mehr als normale HDs. Zudem liest man ja des öfteren was von Datenverlusten bei SSDs - oder hat das wenigstens noch aus der Zeit der ersten Modelle im Kopf. Hinzu kommt, daß man bei den SSDs nicht die ganze Größe nutzen kann, weil die Daten ja aufgrund der Bauart nach bestimmten System hin und her geschoben werden, um eben Ausfälle zu vermeiden - da ist es durchaus nachvollziehbar, daß der Durchschnittsuser auf die alte kampferprobte Hard DISK setzt.

Schneller ist immer gut. Wenn Win 8 mit SSD noch schneller ist als SSD + älteres OS, ist doch prima. Was gibt's jetzt daran auszusetzen!?

Auch wenn alles billig ist: Otto Normaluser rüstet nicht dauernd seine Kiste auf, sondern will, daß der einmal aufgesetzte Krempel nach Möglichkeit 10+ Jahre seinen Dienst tut.
Selbst ich, der seinen PC als Spieleplattform nutzt, habe mit meiner 4+ Jahre alten Mühle keine ernsthaften Performance Probleme - warum sollte ich also aufrüsten?
Zumal alle PC Hardware andauernd billiger wird - rüste ich also nächsten Monat die selbe Hardware auf, spare ich bares Geld.

PS: nicht alles, was nach Touchscreen riecht, ist schlecht. Ich hab mir beispielsweise jetzt für den Browser ein Addon geholt, mit dem ich Internetseiten wie am Touchscreen verschieben kann - finde ich unheimlich praktisch.

Und nein, Win 8 ist nicht für Touchscreens entwickelt worden - nur der Win RT Teil, der die Metro UI darstellt.


----------



## Lunica (3. Juni 2013)

Sicher ist Windows 8 für Touchscreens entwickelt worden.
Was willst du denn mit der Metro Oberfläche anfangen auf einem normalen Desktop und den ganzen Apps die sich nicht mal skalieren lassen?
Spätestens bei 27" 2560 oder 2 Bildschirmen nervt Metro einfach nur noch und ist absolut unpassend.

Windows 8 (Metro) ist ein reines Touchscreen OS und wurde nicht für den Desktop entworfen.
Auch der Explorer hat genauso wie Office mit der Ribbon Bar ein Touchscreen Element.

Windows 8 hat gegenüber Windows 7 am Desktop keinerlei Vorteile bis auf Metro. 
Wer Metro (Touch Interface) nicht braucht kann bei Windows 7 bleiben.

Die 840 Samsung SSD kostet 80€ (120GB) und bietet genug Platz für das OS&Anwendungen.


----------



## golani79 (3. Juni 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Auch der Explorer hat genauso wie Office mit der Ribbon Bar ein Touchscreen Element.


 
Dann ist wohl auch Office seit der Einführung der Ribbon Bar für Touchscreen entwickelt worden?


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Dann ist wohl auch Office seit der Einführung der Ribbon Bar für Touchscreen entwickelt worden?


 
es kommt halt immer wieder die Behauptung und manchmal hat man echt das Gefühl das manche sowas nur deswegen immer wiederholen, in der Hoffnung es wird irgendwann richtig
Wobei die These auch noch zwei Pferdefüße hat: 1. hat man nen Desktop der so funktioniert wie seit Windows 3.1, das hatte auch keinen Startknopf, und 2. man kann 2 Verschiedene System gleich aussehen lassen

Außerdem hab ich ein Mausrad


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Sicher ist Windows 8 für Touchscreens entwickelt worden.


Nein. Denn Windows 8 besteht aus 
a) Win RT (der Metro UI) und
b) dem Desktop, der sich nahezu identisch wie Windows 7 nutzen lässt

Win RT ist an Touch Oberflächen orientiert - klar - aber der Rest ..? 
Bedenke, daß bei Touch Bedienung keine Auswahländerung durch zusätzliche Markierungen mit Shift oder Strg möglich ist - ebensowenig gibt es dort einen Rechtsklick. 
Nicht einmal das Textfeld, in dem ich diese Antwort schreibe, kann ich mit einer Touch Bedienung in der Größe ändern. Vom Zielen auf mikroskopisch kleine Bedienelemente mal ganz zu schweigen ...



> Windows 8 (Metro) ist ein reines Touchscreen OS und wurde nicht für den Desktop entworfen.


Nein, das ist nur Win RT. Der Rest nicht.



> Auch der Explorer hat genauso wie Office mit der Ribbon Bar ein Touchscreen Element.


Die Ribbon Bar ist nun wirklich kein "Touch" Element, was ganz einfach dadurch zu beweisen ist, daß man dort die Ansicht per Recktsklick anpassen kann - mal ganz von dem "Office 2003" Einwand abgesehen.



> Windows 8 hat gegenüber Windows 7 am Desktop keinerlei Vorteile bis auf Metro.
> Wer Metro (Touch Interface) nicht braucht kann bei Windows 7 bleiben.


Es startet schneller. Ansonsten hast du Recht. Das macht Windows 8 aber nicht schlechter als Win 7, nur, weil es einen zusätzlichen App Player als Startmenü Ersatz hat.



> Die 840 Samsung SSD kostet 80€ (120GB) und bietet genug Platz für das OS&Anwendungen.


 Für das Geld bekommt man als Standard HDs Terabytes ... also sind SSDs immer noch teuer.
Abgesehen davon hat meine Win 8 Partition momentan 80 GB voll - da bei SSDs ja immer 1/3 (?) Platz sein sollte, wäre die Partition auf einer SSD also quasi randvoll.


----------



## Lunica (4. Juni 2013)

Mir gefällt alleine das Design von Win8 schon nicht.
Finde Aero ziemlich gelungen neben OS X.

Windows 8 erinnert mich an Win 3.11 bzw. Yahoo in der Steinzeit.

Mir kommt es nicht auf die Platte und Office verwende ich auch nicht, sondern Open Office.
Von Microsoft verwende ich bis auf den Untersatz (Windows 7 64 Bit) gar nichts und dabei bleibt es auch.



> Es startet schneller.



Mein Desktop startet in 2 Sekunden weil der immer im Stand By ist wie es sich für einen Desktop gehört.
Am Laptop ist es wegen dem Akku durchaus sinnvoll Windows 8 einzusetzen. Am Desktop sehe ich jedoch keinen Sinn.

Es ist also Geschmackssache. Schlechter ist es nicht, besser aber auch nicht.



> Abgesehen davon hat meine Win 8 Partition momentan 80 GB voll - da bei SSDs ja immer 1/3 (?) Platz sein sollte, wäre die Partition auf einer SSD also quasi randvoll.



Mit einer SSD kann man sich eine günstigere 5400 Platte kaufen als Datengrab.
Und je nach Anwendung oder Spiel muss man auch nicht alles auf der SSD installieren.
Wenn ich ein Spiel nur selten spiele und es hat 20 GB dann werde ich das nicht auf die SSD installieren.
Ohne SSD muss ich aber zu einer teureren/schnelleren Platte greifen. Die 80€ für eine 120GB System SSD lohnen sich finde ich schon.


----------



## Worrel (4. Juni 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Mir kommt es nicht auf die Platte und Office verwende ich auch nicht, sondern Open Office.
> Von Microsoft verwende ich bis auf den Untersatz (Windows 7 64 Bit) gar nichts und dabei bleibt es auch.


Ändert nichts daran, daß die neue Ribbin Leiste im Explorer nicht das geringste mit "auf Touchbedienung ausgerichtet" zu tun hat, denn eine solche Leiste gab es ja wie bereits gesagt: schon in Office 2003.



> Mein Desktop startet in 2 Sekunden weil der immer im Stand By ist wie es sich für einen Desktop gehört.


 Aha. Ein Rechner muß also 24/7 im Standby laufen, nur damit der werte Herr (oder Dame) nicht 20 Sekunden beim täglichen Rechnerstart warten muß...



> Am Laptop ist es wegen dem Akku durchaus sinnvoll Windows 8 einzusetzen. Am Desktop sehe ich jedoch keinen Sinn.


Stromsparen?
Dadurch Umwelt schonen, weil kein Strom verschwendet wird?



> Und je nach Anwendung oder Spiel muss man auch nicht alles auf der SSD installieren.
> Wenn ich ein Spiel nur selten spiele und es hat 20 GB dann werde ich das nicht auf die SSD installieren.
> Ohne SSD muss ich aber zu einer teureren/schnelleren Platte greifen. Die 80€ für eine 120GB System SSD lohnen sich finde ich schon.


 Ich nannte bei meinem Beispiel meine OS Partition. Da sind keine Spiele drauf und trotzdem würde der Platz bei einer SSD knapp.


----------



## Lunica (6. Juni 2013)

> Aha. Ein Rechner muß also 24/7 im Standby laufen, nur damit der werte Herr (oder Dame) nicht 20 Sekunden beim täglichen Rechnerstart warten muß.



Im Stand By verbraucht mein PC nicht mal 7 Watt. Das sind im Vergleich zu anderen Kosten wie Sprit, Herd, Kühlschrank, Lebensmittel  > Peanuts von Peanuts. 



> Stromsparen?
> Dadurch Umwelt schonen, weil kein Strom verschwendet wird?


 
Ja klar, meine 7 Watt werden die Umwelt retten.
Schau dir mal den Verkehr und die Industrie an  was da alles verschwendet wird. 
Alleine mal die Drecksschleuder Amazon mit ihren 10€ Gratis Versandaktionen der Made in China Artikel.
Einfach nur lächerlich wenn Leute auf Peanuts herumreiten und die großen Probleme nicht erkennen.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2013)

wenn man keine Ahnung hat
Junge, dir ist schon klar das diese paar Watt halt dämlicherweise in der Summe von ein paar Milionen Personen bzw. Geräten, wie Fernseher etc. am Ende ein paar Millionen Watt ergeben?
Nein, natürlich nicht, sollen die anderen mal machen, wenn ich da nicht mit mache stört das ja nicht ...
tja . . .
nur wenn da ein paar Millionen so denken, du kannst dir den Rest hoffentlich selbst zusammenreimen


----------



## chbdiablo (6. Juni 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Ja klar, meine 7 Watt werden die Umwelt retten.



Diese Einstellung ist leider eines der Grundprobleme in der heutigen Welt.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Im Stand By verbraucht mein PC nicht mal 7 Watt. Das sind im Vergleich zu anderen Kosten wie Sprit, Herd, Kühlschrank, Lebensmittel > Peanuts von Peanuts.


 naja, 7 Watt sind immerhin über 60KWh im Jahr, ca 16€ - ein Kühlschrank ca. 1m hoch braucht um die 90 KWh - du hast also an sich nen zweiten kleinen Kühlschrank da rumstehen...  auch wenn das für dich nicht viel ist: es ist halt ziemlich unnötig    aber überleg mal: ich weiß nicht, ob du jetzt Kind oder Elternteil bist, aber wenn Papa, Mama und Kind jeweils nen eigenen PC/Laptop haben, dann sind das im Jahr dann sogar 180KWh ~ 45€. Wenn dann zu Weihnachten die Aussage kommt "nee, für Battlefield 4 reicht das Budget nicht", dann wissen wir ja, woran es lag...  

Die 7W stimmen vlt noch nicht mal, da Messgeräte grad bei wenig Watt gern mal Fehler machen. An sich braucht nur das Netzteil, weil es am Strom dran ist, oft schon 10W und mehr.


Das einzige, was man zur "Entschuldigung" sagen kann, ist, dass fast jeder PC in D vermutlich soviel Strom "nebenbei" verbraucht, da außer uns PC-Freaks und manch einem informiertem Stromsparer kaum einer weiß, dass der PC auch dann Strom zieht wenn er ganz "aus" ist (also nicht nur Windows im Standby) und man keine abschaltbare Steckerleiste nutzt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2013)

Ich hab den Sinn eh nie verstanden, warum manche Menschen ihren PC immer anlassen. Was hat man davon, wenn man nicht dran ist oder in der Zeit schläft? Wenn man was herunterlädt, dann klar, aber sonst einfach anlassen? Ich halte das für Blödsinn.


----------



## Enisra (7. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab den Sinn eh nie verstanden, warum manche Menschen ihren PC immer anlassen. Was hat man davon, wenn man nicht dran ist oder in der Zeit schläft? Wenn man was herunterlädt, dann klar, aber sonst einfach anlassen? Ich halte das für Blödsinn.


 
vorallem in anbetracht das PCs so neben Abmelden, Standby, Neustarten und Herunterfahren auch das coole Feature "Ruhezustand" haben, wo einfach die Sitzung pausiert und der Rechner abgeschaltet wird
Aber ich kenn auch Leute, die Lassen ihren TV für die Katze an und sind in einem ganz anderen Zimmer, für ein paar Stunden


----------

